

First product to implement Google's SPDY protocol for faster http traffic - ck2
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20071043-264/spdy-takes-a-step-beyond-googles-walls/

======
ck2
Apparently the SDPY spec is not finalized yet, so if anyone has an expertise
to contribute, see here:

[http://groups.google.com/group/spdy-
dev/browse_thread/thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/spdy-
dev/browse_thread/thread/8bb49d57c9eb53bd)

<http://mbelshe.github.com/SPDY-Specification/>

